

Respond.js: min/max-width CSS3 media queries for IE 6-8, and more - mathias
https://github.com/scottjehl/Respond

======
retlehs
Thanks, this is awesome.

FYI: I can't get it to work in my IE9 beta while setting the browser mode to
IE7 or IE8, but it works fine in my VM running XP with IE6.

~~~
mathias
Isn’t IE9 supposed to have native support for media queries?
<http://caniuse.com/css-mediaqueries>

~~~
scottjehl
yep it does. Try grabbing the latest version of the script. It should ignore
IE9

~~~
scottjehl
btw - I rolled a fix in a couple days ago that makes the IE version detect
spoofproof in virtual modes (using conditional comments rather than
conditional compilation). That should resolve your issue above!
[https://github.com/scottjehl/Respond/commit/2cc01ebb5403a02c...](https://github.com/scottjehl/Respond/commit/2cc01ebb5403a02c2b0a935b426b84ea6e5050fc)

------
scottjehl
I'd imagine that's the IE check's fault. I can switch it over to James
Padolsey's check to see if that helps.
([http://james.padolsey.com/javascript/detect-ie-in-js-
using-c...](http://james.padolsey.com/javascript/detect-ie-in-js-using-
conditional-comments/))

